# Touareg Alternator Fight - Please Help



## patrickdefalco (May 17, 2004)

Hi all. We have our 2004 V10 TDI in the dealership. It has only 27K. We are being told the alternator is not putting out the proper volts, which caused one of the batteries to go bad. Dealer says $3500 to replace alternator and battery!! Yeesh, we cannot pay that. I called VW to complain and was told a regional rep will contact me on Monday. I've read some about how much labor is involved with having to get to the alternator - thus the high cost. I'm ready to fight it out. Can anyone point us in the direction of getting some leverage to have VW pay this? It is an outrageous amount of money for a vehicle with such low mileage, which is now outside the warranty due to time. We've had some problems with this vehicle in the past which I will definitely discuss, but anyone have a similar problem? Thanks very much.


----------



## PLO74 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Alternator Fight - Please Help (patrickdefalco)*

You are definitely a candidate for the extended warranty. The V10 will eat your lunch in repair costs. The best way to mitigate those expenses is an extended warranty. 
I don't have a good feeling that you will get anywhere with VW. An 04 with 27K is still an 04. I don't think VW will warranty a 6 year old car.


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Alternator Fight - Please Help (patrickdefalco)*

The clutch on our generator failed. VWOA recommended a whole new alternator although the Tech felt that the only problem was the clutch. You can read about it in a post on clubTouareg.
http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html 
Nancy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Alternator Fight - Please Help (DicknNancy)*

Is the generator clutch even available as a spare part? Wouldn't surprise me if it isn't.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Alternator Fight - Please Help (spockcat)*

Is this not one of those repairs that they need to drop the motor for or can you get to the generator to replace/repair it? If the motor has to be dropped, there is most of your labor.


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Alternator Fight - Please Help (Yeti35)*

The clutch is available as a spare part according to the tech. 
No, on the V10 the generator is in the center of the engine between the two banks of cylinders. Several fuel system components, (filter housing, fuel rails, etc.) the oil filter housing, and the intake pipes have to come out, and the coolent needs to be drained (cools the generator) but the engine stays in the car.
Nancy


----------

